# Why do non-Americans (Mostly Europeans) Bitch so much about America?



## Poiseon (Dec 14, 2018)

So, I saw this thread when it was posted a while back.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/why-are-americans-so-patriotic.49718/
It's only eight pages, I suggest reading it first. Basically, the OP is wondering why Americans are proud to be Americans.




I posted my reason for being Proudly Murican, as did quite a few others, but one post in particular got me thinking.



So, now _I'm_ legitimately curious. Why do non-Americans, Europeans in particular and especially British people, have so much salt for the USA? I've talked to a few people who are not Americans and have gotten different answers. One guy told me people in his country (An eastern euro) Bitch about Americans almost daily. Talking about being more civilized and all that jazz. I got an answer from a Brit who said we're nothing but shotgun-toting dirtfarmers who should have lost 'The War'. I swear to God, I still think he meant the fucking Revolution, but he blocked me so...

Anyway, what are your thoughts, ya'll? Why such salt for the Land Of The Free? I have my own thoughts on why Europeans are so pissy about it (Mostly them not being the big dogs anymore and their cultures are having slow, painful deaths to mass immigration.) but I'm more interested in what you all bring to the table here.


----------



## d12 (Dec 14, 2018)

Because we're number one and they know it.


----------



## millais (Dec 14, 2018)

Our very existence is always kept at the forefront of their minds because every day they are driven by their own dopamine addiction to consume our shitty movies, music, soda, and fast food, courtesy of our global monopoly on pop culture and junk food.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 14, 2018)

okay, i'm all about toting guns around while simultaneously smoking marijuana on the front porch(as all fellow americans should), but...


Poiseon said:


> ya'll


...do not _*ever *_unironically say "y'all" whether you're american or not


----------



## Wraith (Dec 14, 2018)

A guess, America is the Trump of the world with a tinge of religious fervor in it's creation. Maybe that's too simplistic, but if it works...


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 14, 2018)

They hate us cause they ain't us.


----------



## d12 (Dec 14, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> okay, i'm all about toting guns around while simultaneously smoking marijuana on the front porch(as all fellow americans should), but...
> 
> ...do not _*ever *_unironically say "y'all" whether you're american or not



Fuck you limey, this is America I say what I want.


----------



## Poiseon (Dec 14, 2018)

d12 said:


> Fuck you limey, this is America I say what I want.


Can't be arrested for it either. I was talking with a British guy about Count Dankula being arrested for that Nazi pug video he made. This was his response.
"That guy should have known better. He's not Mel Brooks. It's his own damn fault for being an ass," _-Dumb British Twat_
Make of that what you will.


----------



## Next Task (Dec 14, 2018)

As far as I can tell, US cultural imperialism plus ignorance. From the right it's the 'America Fuck Yeah!' unironically, from the left it's the 'Cultural Appropriation matters when we say it matters' bullshit.

Americans often come off as, at best, myopic about anything non-American. And especially because they're the dominant voice in culture, especially online culture, it can become very annoying. Non-Americans are exposed to a lot of arrogance, both intentional and unintentional. 

Though personally I find it more annoying when *Americans *bitch about America, the SJWs who complain about how oppressed they are and how terrible America is for them without realising how good they actually have it. In their language, Americans should be considered the straight white men of the world, so complaining about, say, a lack of privilege should always be compared to the freedoms of everywhere else. No country is perfect - the US most certainly has deep, foundational flaws. But if all you do is incessantly bitch about where you live, fuckin' move or shut the hell up.


----------



## byuu (Dec 14, 2018)

It's always fun to shit on other countries tbh. And America is a good target since everyone is familiar with it.

America's foreign policies also have a very wide reach, so there's a lot of reaction to that.
I am annoyed by how much our German politicians and our MSM are influenced by transatlantic lobbying.

Plus, Americans are fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Dec 14, 2018)

Tourists. I remember my first encounter with American tourists when I was a little kid. They were a married, retired couple from the south who were a pair of loudmouthed clodhopping yahoos and the husband talked exactly like Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Ledian (Dec 14, 2018)

It's easy to bitch about the most well known and popular kid in school. Best is that much of the time, we really don't care about what anyone bitches about us and act like a big brother of sorts to some countries, i.e Poland, the UK, Canada, etc.
And at the end of the day, no matter how much the EU leaders like to posture, when shit hits the fan they'll call for us immediately because we're not just some popular kid but also the fucking quarterback on the football team that can kick the shit out of anyone. You can deride us for losing to farmer's with rifles but at the end of the day, who will they call first? Certainly not those farmers, that's for sure.

Also, certain topics I've really come to notice that people bitch about America are politics, our food portions, and the metric/Imperial divide. The last one always makes me sigh since I'm sure a good amount of Americans probably would be okay with the switch and know Metric but smug shits, keen on that difference, always chalk it up to us being uneducated. 
We know Metric, it's usually taught in high school because Chemistry and Physics work with it. We just don't use it after.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 14, 2018)

Because America is an anagram of 'I am Cera'


----------



## MadDamon (Dec 14, 2018)

Because they can't own guns


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2018)

Because they mad jelly. . .and they touch themselves at night.



Mister Qwerty said:


> Tourists. I remember my first encounter with American tourists when I was a little kid. They were a married, retired couple from the south who were a pair of loudmouthed clodhopping yahoos and the husband talked exactly like Foghorn Leghorn.



Foghorn Leghorn is awesome though.


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 14, 2018)

Because of expansive cultural knowledge about the USA you're an easy target, sure I could talk shit about Russian gopniks but they aren't exactly culturally relevant outside of Russia.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 14, 2018)

Old Soviet propaganda that hasn’t gone away. The Kremlin used to influence media everywhere in the West with bribes, now I think they just have learned to accept this programming from their schooling. It’s the same case in America as well.


----------



## Toucan (Dec 14, 2018)

That is such a teenage girl thing to say.
"Everyone keeps talking about the shit I do so they must be jealous, couldn't be that they have a point"


----------



## Poiseon (Dec 14, 2018)

Toucan said:


> That is such a teenage girl thing to say.
> "Everyone keeps talking about the shit I do so they must be jealous, couldn't be that they have a point"


So is, "You dumbfucks have nothing to be proud of and you all fuck your sisters in cornfields," 
What's your point? If they have a point, I assume you probably do somewhere, why don't you just post it?


----------



## Toucan (Dec 14, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> So is, "You dumbfucks have nothing to be proud of and you all fuck your sisters in cornfields,"
> What's your point? If they have a point, I assume you probably do somewhere, why don't you just post it?



Because I already had my fun.
I just thought it was funny how so many people were like "So what if were assholes, why do you Euros have to keep pointing it out? its just jealousy"


----------



## KE 521 (Dec 14, 2018)

Toucan said:


> That is such a teenage girl thing to say.
> "Everyone keeps talking about the shit I do so they must be jealous, couldn't be that they have a point"


Jealous? lmfao
How you gon’ hate from outside the club? You can’t even get in!


----------



## Poiseon (Dec 14, 2018)

KiwiLedian said:


> You can deride us for losing to farmer's with rifles but at the end of the day, who will they call first? Certainly not those farmers, that's for sure.


Did we lose to farmers with rifles? Or did you mean we are farmers with rifles?


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm sexy, I'm cute, I'm popular to boot.
I'm bitchin', great hair, The boys all love to stare,

I'm wanted, I'm hot, I'm everything you're not,
I'm pretty, I'm cool,  I dominate this school,

Who am I? Just guess, Guys wanna touch my chest,
I'm rockin', I smile, And many think I'm vile,

I'm flyin', I jump, You can look but don't you hump,
Whoo I'm major, I roar, I swear I'm not a whore,

We cheer and we lead, We act like we're on speed,

*Hate us 'cause we're beautiful, Well we don't like you either,
We're cheerleaders, We are cheerleaders!!

GO AMERICA!!!! WHOO!!!
*


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Dec 14, 2018)

America is the world's superpower and the most powerful organizations in virtually every sphere of human life are the ones that get the most scrutiny. Think of Google, Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, WalMart etc.  A  low level employee writes a memo on an internal message board and it becomes a topic of debate throughout the world. The USA is the Google of the world. Do people really give a shit about the working conditions of the employees at WalMart and Amazon, or is simply a way to have a dig at the biggest player?

A lot of the criticism of US world policy is that you do utterly dumb shit. Europeans know that the reason stupid Pakis stopped taking their abuse like pussies and started blowing up trains and concerts is directly because of you fucking around in the Middle East.

SJW bullshit is making the world retarded. You started that shit and it's infected the world.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 14, 2018)

Bitter, stall-living Europeans are bitter that somewhere out there, far over the sea, people are free to own homes, own guns and own freakshakes. They nash their teeth that in the distant land you really don't need a loisence for that television or a closed door to make inappropriate comments behind. Whoooohooohoo motherfuckers.


Nah, thats all bullshit. Its because back twenty years ago the US pretty much did get to dictate world policy, now that competing voices have arisen and almost uniformly turned out to be worse, the US hate has largely died down. I don't see it much anymore.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 14, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> SJW bullshit is making the world exceptional. You started that shit and it's infected the world.



You morons codified it into law.


----------



## Poiseon (Dec 14, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> America is the world's superpower and the most powerful organizations in virtually every sphere of human life are the ones that get the most scrutiny. Think of Google, Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, WalMart etc.  A  low level employee writes a memo on an internal message board and it becomes a topic of debate throughout the world. The USA is the Google of the world. Do people really give a shit about the working conditions of the employees at WalMart and Amazon, or is simply a way to have a dig at the biggest player?
> 
> A lot of the criticism of US world policy is that you do utterly dumb shit. Europeans know that the reason stupid Pakis stopped taking their abuse like pussies and started blowing up trains and concerts is directly because of you fucking around in the Middle East.
> 
> SJW bullshit is making the world exceptional. You started that shit and it's infected the world.


Funny that the borders of every country in the middle-east are the way they are due to Europeans, mostly fucking England, dividing the region into shitty little colonies in the wake of World War 1. It's what the movie Laurence of Arabia outlines in regards to The British Empire being wholly unable to stop itself from sticking it's dick in sand-nigger countries. Thus resulting in massive ethnic tensions and religious groups tearing each other apart, and ultimately leading to the creation of the world's largest terrorist state; Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 14, 2018)

No, see, anything that England did before America existed was actually America's fault.  Those particular englishes became the evil americans.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 14, 2018)

I don’t much care for income taxes and whoever programs the traffic light patterns has a bias against people who turn left but otherwise the US hasn’t really done me wrong,


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 14, 2018)

Toucan said:


> That is such a teenage girl thing to say.
> "Everyone keeps talking about the shit I do so they must be jealous, couldn't be that they have a point"


TFW you can't rate A-log in deep thoughts.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 14, 2018)

At least here in Brit Bong Land I think it's partly down to having constant anti-Trump rhetoric ever since he ran for president.

Any news or comedy panel here will either have 100% of the guests and the host be anti-Trump with a "He's a racist/sexist/Russian stooge etc" kind of mindset or ocassionally they'll have one guest who's pro Trump like Nigel Farage or someone similar who's known as a controversial figure.

When he first got inaugurated it was like everyone who mentioned Trump had to first go through a checklist of all the ism's and make it very clear they hated Trump before continuing their point.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 14, 2018)

Where I'm from only die-hard leftards bitch about America. The rest of the country doesn't give more of a shit about the US than about any other country. The only people I've ever met irl who were bitching about America were the faggot tankies at my university and the random guys who stop you in the street to sign their petitions to have Guantanamo closed.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2018)

Calm down, nobody hates America.

We just hate the people who live in it.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 14, 2018)

d12 said:


> Fuck you limey, this is America I say what I want.





Poiseon said:


> Can't be arrested for it either. I was talking with a British guy about Count Dankula being arrested for that Nazi pug video he made. This was his response.
> "That guy should have known better. He's not Mel Brooks. It's his own damn fault for being an ass," _-Dumb British Twat_
> Make of that what you will.


"y'all" isn't american speak, it's nigger speak


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 14, 2018)

tbh, those slimy global elites are based in the USA; we're the ones who pump out shit like Hollywood or McDonald's. We also have military bases in every country. However, if someone were to get rid of these things, ending any (((American))) dominance over the world, you Euros must agree to shut the fuck up.


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> We just hate the people who live in it.



We'd hate you too if we could be bothered to think about you.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Dec 14, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> We'd hate you too if we could be bothered to think about you.



Half of Kiwi Farms wants to suck his dick.


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 14, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> Half of Kiwi Farms wants to suck his dick.



Perhaps. I don't judge. No one wants to suck Australia's dick, however, which was the point.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 14, 2018)

I made a post similar to what OP said in the Tara Strong thread it goes like this:

_A lot of news threads about Canada in Kiwi Farms tends to be made only by Canadian Kiwis, meanwhile Europeans and other Non Americans are making news threads about some random hick from the Midwest getting his toes shot off by accident, honest question, does news like I said or something similar makes it way all the way to their native countries?
_
Legit question, can you non-Americans answer this?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 16, 2018)

Because we grow up with every corner of our existence being plagued by Murricanism. Video games? English, and unless made by a European studio, marked with the American flag. News? Copy-paste translated from America. Celebrities and "in the spotlight"? America. Even our niche clickbait is intentionally vague about the origin, because it's bound to be from the US (unless it's kink, which for some reason is always British).

If anything I see most of the effort in resisting this way of consuming international news in children's stuff. Asterix was huge here; most mainstream shit like Dbz and Pkmn dubbed by local famous actors to try to bind it in local culture, just the way LEGO goes out of its way to hide its origin, so even Americans think it's another great freedom-invention.

Even the UK is victim of this. You're basically a teaboo if you consider their relevancy to match that of America, and even choosing to pursue the dialect and grammar of thy Queen is considered a bit autistic. I really just think it's a reflection of the American ego. Russia and China are equally, if not larger, in most things, yet we don't get their opinions stuffed down our throats because they're busy with their own people.


----------



## NN 401 (Dec 16, 2018)

I think there has always been a simmering resentment that Europe has veiled behind airs of culture and cosmopolitanism. 

This resentment largely stems from their loss of place and relevance in the world has the shapers of our reality and fate as the premiere hegemon.

I would point out that Europe’s empires were theirs to lose. You all punched yourselves out with 2 world wars and over commitment in the colonies.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2018)

They hate us 'cause they ain't us. The United States has a stranglehold on the culture of this planet and the yuropoors are absolutely seething that it could have been them if they hadn't chased off or killed every person who wasn't worthless.
Europeans have the biggest inferiority complexes and it's their way of lashing out.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lol the reason the world gets to hear our opnion on everything and not Russia or China isn't because they're merely busy. We have the biggest dick in all the land. Militarily, economically, and culturally. Almost everything is in relation to the US. When we speak the world can't afford not to listen, because we have very tangible ways of making the message heard. Until someone gets a bigger dick, that's how it will be.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 16, 2018)

I don’t really care either way.  It’s just entertaining to see people sperg the fuck out spewing generalized preconceived notions about types of people at each other like speds in this thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 16, 2018)

BlastDoors41 said:


> I would point out that Europe’s empires were theirs to lose. You all punched yourselves out with 2 world wars and over commitment in the colonies.



We didn't start either of those dumb, shitty wars.  We just won them, because not only were we on the side that ultimately won, but because Europeans are a bunch of dummies, they waged war on their own territory, and it was mostly flattened to the ground, to the point they had to have Uncle Sam rebuild it all for them.

Our own homeland was almost completely untouched.


----------



## Vlad the Inhaler (Dec 18, 2018)

Two words: penis envy.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't think America has a higher proportion of stupid people than any other country, but their stupid people are really fucking loud. People from other countries naturally focus on the negative and get resentful of America's place in the world. Especially here in Canada, it's kind of hypocritical when the people who bitch about America the loudest tend to be the ones who consume the absolute worst of its garbage pop culture. Most intelligent working Canadians are well aware how much of our economy is dependent on US exports, so any bitching is usually related to how backwards we tend to find American policy on gun ownership and access to healthcare.


----------



## millais (Dec 19, 2018)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I don't think America has a higher proportion of stupid people than any other country, but their stupid people are really fucking loud. People from other countries naturally focus on the negative and get resentful of America's place in the world. Especially here in Canada, it's kind of hypocritical when the people who bitch about America the loudest tend to be the ones who consume the absolute worst of its garbage pop culture. Most intelligent working Canadians are well aware how much of our economy is dependent on US exports, so any bitching is usually related to how backwards we tend to find American policy on gun ownership and access to healthcare.


in regards to American stupids being the loudest, I think this is amplified in the online environment because the overwhelming majority of Americans are functionally literate in English and have some sort of internet access, including the ones with subnormal IQ. So proportionally more American stupids are bound to be visible in the typical online Anglophone web environment than stupids of other nationalities, who are more likely to be absent from those same online conversations due to being unable to surmount the English language barrier and/or the financial barrier of internet access.


----------



## Get Gooped (Dec 19, 2018)

One word: Jealousy


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 19, 2018)

inferiority complex


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Dec 19, 2018)

Spoiler: Projection



Imagine waking up everyday for a horrible job you don't like for a terrible paycheck that barely sustains your family that was forced onto you for cultural pressure. You do your job and chances are that you are going to get asaulted or rapped metaphorically by the system while you are going to get that literally as you head home. Your government doesn't get a shit about you until elections and they will continue to shittalk you even on campaign. Your best hope in life is learning the language of a wealthier country and hope that there the only obstacle you have to overcome is the nationality test. 
Once there you get a even shittier yet better paying job that reminds everyone on the shithole you came from that you existed. The fucks you left behind call you pussy for quitting and chances are you are.



America dictates the lives of all the other countries thanks to globalization, that means intellectual/cultural/economic conquest of the rest of the world. The only nation with even a shed of that influence is the UK, or for that matter England, a nation of wankers that nobody likes. Even if you dont care about America the media wont shut up about them and will even excuse shitty laws within your borders as measures for/against what America does.
After Trump media abroad has a better excuse to cover the corruption and exceptionalism of their own respective nations.
America is not perfect, no nation is, but is funny to laugh at the rich fat exceptional kid that hangs out with everyone you dont like.


----------



## dopy (Dec 19, 2018)

europeans (and therefore academia and historians) see america as a 'failed' version of what they always wanted to be, causing shitloads of cognitive dissonance. what's worse is that they think they can do it "better", so now they want the EU to be the "united states of europe."

good luck with that.


----------



## lowkey (Dec 19, 2018)

Because euros are sissy's that think you can get what you want by whining for it.

Though I think americans are quite deluded about how great their country is. If they weren't Israel's bitch I'd move to the US.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2018)

Based on my experience with debating with Europeans in the past, the gun thing was the biggest issue. I once got in a very heated debate over gun rights and of course people who lived in the UK were very anti-gun and judged Americans for supporting ownership of guns. They were angry that myself and another American told them that we'd use a gun to defend our families. For some reason they took it very personally.
Of course that was years ago and I'm guessing Trump being in charge is a reason now.


----------



## chicken wings (Dec 19, 2018)

Where in the states at this point of time, can I go to just enjoy a nice holiday and not be harrassed for either not being colored enough or not being white enough.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 20, 2018)

chicken wings said:


> Where in the states at this point of time, can I go to just enjoy a nice holiday and not be harrassed for either not being colored enough or not being white enough.


Pretty much anywhere you'd want to go, honestly.  Most people in real life aren't screaming internet lunatics.

Although... New Hampshire cops do seem to be extra suspicious of black people, so maybe don't vacation there... Or if you do... make sure to drive legally...

I'm sure there are places where being too white or black might get you into trouble, but I can't imagine those are places anyone on vacation would want to go to.


----------



## c-no (Dec 20, 2018)

Bitching about Burgerland is a national past time. They also know we burgers are infesting their lands with the clown and cocaine cola.


----------



## Vlad the Inhaler (Dec 20, 2018)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I don't think America has a higher proportion of stupid people than any other country, but their stupid people are really fucking loud. People from other countries naturally focus on the negative and get resentful of America's place in the world. Especially here in Canada, it's kind of hypocritical when the people who bitch about America the loudest tend to be the ones who consume the absolute worst of its garbage pop culture. Most intelligent working Canadians are well aware how much of our economy is dependent on US exports, so any bitching is usually related to how backwards we tend to find American policy on gun ownership and access to healthcare.



You want to know what's really funny about your comments? When I was in college I worked at a summer camp one year, where we had counselors from England, Ireland, and Australia. One morning before the kids arrived, somehow (probably me) at breakfast we got into a discussion on who had the dumbest fellow countrymen. Without exception, everybody argued for his/her country, and vehemently so. Make of it what you will.

That being said, I'll second the whole anti-gun thing. It is fucking bizarr-o. Europeans will start foaming at the mouth, drool flying, yelling at you over that shit, *usually* just quitting in a huff, claiming we're too exceptional to "get it." If you want to SERIOUSLY fuck with them (of course!) then when they ask you, "Why do you need a gun?" Look them dead in the eye and say, "I own the guns the Jews should have had to keep you all from handing them over to the Nazis." I'm just waiting for the day that one of them fucking blows a gasket and collapses dead on the floor over that one. Usually they just start fiercely swearing at you in their native tongue. Fucking collaborators.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 20, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Perhaps. I don't judge. No one wants to suck Australia's dick, however, which was the point.



I _am_ Australia's dick.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 20, 2018)

America is literally the sole world superpower.

People bitch about America for the same reason people bitched about Chinese empires or Rome. They're the center of power in the world and what happens there affects everything.

India is the largest democracy on the planet and nobody gives a shit about their elections.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> America is literally the sole world superpower.


Oh yeah, Russia and China are from a fantasy book series. How silly of us to forget. And how silly of me to forget as an American myself.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> India is the largest democracy on the planet and nobody gives a shit about their elections.



All they elect are various Pajeets and Patels and shit.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 20, 2018)

YayLasagna said:


> Oh yeah, Russia and China are from a fantasy book series. How silly of us to forget. And how silly of me to forget as an American myself.



Russia and China don't have blue ocean fleets. They're regional powers and weak ones at that.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Dec 20, 2018)

It's so they can ignore that their own country is also shitty. I've seen so many English people talk about how fat Americans are when England's obesity rate is really high too, or continental Europeans go on and on about America being racist and then start ranting and raving about how awful Romani people are.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 20, 2018)

There's the phrase "Americans live to work and Europeans work to live." A number of Europeans see America as this cultural void. Then there's all the stereotypes of Americans (fat, opinionated, loud, gun toting, etc). Then there's the politics. That's all combined with America's influence on the rest of the world as others pointed out.


----------



## vhstape (Dec 21, 2018)

Because American act like man children during the cinema, why can't they just be quiet and respectful during the movie.
Video proof


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 21, 2018)

It's because we're the leader of the world, so everyone knows about us. What are they gonna do, bitch about estonia? Who the fuck keeps track of what goes on there?

The US is the Yankees of countries. It's obviously the best one, so it's everyone's rival. (This analogy might not be accurate anymore, but was when I last watched baseball)


----------



## byuu (Dec 21, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> What are they gonna do, bitch about estonia?


It's fun to bully Estonia tho


----------



## Kelly Bundy (Dec 24, 2018)

I think it's because how 'murica is portrayed in the media. The people we see are the Amber Reid's driving scooters in Walmart at 3am, the Slaton's sisters and Kardashians. The basic negative stereotypes.

And I'm jealous.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Dec 25, 2018)

I guess "we" here have a very close relationship to the USA and there clearly comes some good shit from over there. But I get the impression we just adapt because YOU did it, either we want it or not. Even some cultural days get adapted, like Halloween which has nothing to do with us. But overall USA did some cool stuff we don't really want to miss.

But "you" think you are so important and awesome, while you do an incredible amount of stupid shit. What's this Trump doing there? Why was there Bush Jr? The fuck is your problem with guns, BTW nice killing spree there? Praise Jesus! Are the police friendly or the enemy? What's an educational system? Hey another war on top of a war. Really strange over the top fascination with holidays. Praise the murican flag (which is quite frankly a very cool one, I would do that too).
It's just way too easy to imagine Americans as hillbillies, but I won't deny that movies also painted a not necessarily right impression of "you".

Every country has it's own strange behaviors if you look from the outside. But there is a major reason it's easy to focus on "you":
We understand English.


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 25, 2018)

Most of it is supposed to be jokes last time i checked. Can't say you're the leader of the free world if your skin is thin enough to let fat jokes get to you. Most non-americans love america, but they love taking the piss more.


garakfan69 said:


> It's fun to bully Estonia tho
> View attachment 619803


Estonia is a beautiful country with great food and nothing else. It's perfect for a cheap holiday if you don't like paying much or speaking any language besides english.


----------



## Toucan (Dec 25, 2018)

My goodness. So much defending m'ladys honour. Except its not even a girl who could potentially have sex with you. Its a nationstate. A cold monolithic nationstate. You are all like pay piggies fighting over which one of you the mistress treats with less contempt.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 26, 2018)

YayLasagna said:


> Oh yeah, Russia and China are from a fantasy book series. How silly of us to forget. And how silly of me to forget as an American myself.


Neither can project force in the same way the United States can. The Soviet Union could in its heyday, but Russia cannot currently do so, and China cannot into force projection either.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2018)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Neither can project force in the same way the United States can. The Soviet Union could in its heyday, but Russia cannot currently do so, and China cannot into force projection either.



But both have sufficient nuclear deterrent to discourage any force projection by us that they consider too much against their vital national interests.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Dec 26, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Estonia is a beautiful country with great food and nothing else. It's perfect for a cheap holiday if you don't like paying much or speaking any language besides english.



Isn't Estonia the cheapest place to by liquor out of all the countries on the Baltic?


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 26, 2018)

The United States of America is the singular and unitary best country in the world, with the most well thought-out form of government based on the greatest principles any supposedly free society could run on, the easiest to defend geography, a global economic and military hegemony despite literal trillions of dollars in debt, and the ability to reinvent and reconfigure itself whenever a national crisis occurs.

The United States of America, even at its absolute worst, consistently represents the best elements of what is colloquially termed Western culture.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 27, 2018)

Toucan said:


> My goodness. So much defending m'ladys honour. Except its not even a girl who could potentially have sex with you. Its a nationstate. A cold monolithic nationstate. You are all like pay piggies fighting over which one of you the mistress treats with less contempt.


I like the way my cold monolithic nationstate treats me better than some of those other cold monolithic nationstates treat the people living within them.  I have a real and genuine interest in not having a government that makes it illegal for me to disagree with them.


----------



## Toucan (Dec 28, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I like the way my cold monolithic nationstate treats me better than some of those other cold monolithic nationstates treat the people living within them.  I have a real and genuine interest in not having a government that makes it illegal for me to disagree with them.



Arent you late for a pegging session or something?


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 28, 2018)

Toucan said:


> My goodness. So much defending m'ladys honour. Except its not even a girl who could potentially have sex with you. Its a nationstate. A cold monolithic nationstate. You are all like pay piggies fighting over which one of you the mistress treats with less contempt.



Some nationstates are just better than others. 

You get more out of a good nation-state than you do a woman. China is a shit nation state that controls its population and creates a gender imbalance favoring women while also banning porn and the USA is the worlds porn capital and has more women than men. 

Women are like a bad nation state. They restrict your breeding rights, speech and porn usage.


----------



## cecograph (Dec 28, 2018)

Really minor lame shit. When I was a kid in Britishland, the coolest thing as far as popular culture went was comedy, and our impression of American comedy was that it was utter shite compared to ours. Then the Simpsons happened and the likes of Ricky Gervais were sucking America's comedy dick, and we've stopped saying "Americans don't understand satire."

Also, you guys applaud and cheer too much. It's not becoming from the perspective of those born in the land of the stiff upper lip. If Britain hadn't deflated into irrelevancy during the 20th century, and we'd somehow been first to land on the moon, then our mission control down in Dorset on witnessing the small step for a man would have been a bunch of uptight reserved and sexless drones nodding as one guy says to his computer "jolly good."

Seriously though, Bill Hicks is mostly ruined for me because of his fucking annoying audiences who need to applaud every damn sentence that guy says.

Oh, and Halloween. That's now a plague in my country.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2018)

cecograph said:


> Also, you guys applaud and cheer too much. It's not becoming from the perspective of those born in the land of the stiff upper lip.



Our audiences like expressing their approval or disapproval of what they're seeing rather than sitting there like a bunch of stunned halibuts.


----------



## cecograph (Dec 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Our audiences like expressing their approval or disapproval of what they're seeing rather than sitting there like a bunch of stunned halibuts.


And this is why you will never be as dignified as us. For a British person, the correct way to respond to a hilarious joke delivered by a stand-up comic is to give a near imperceptible nod.

If you're from Swindon, you may chuckle smugly.


----------



## lowkey (Dec 28, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> There's the phrase "Americans live to work and Europeans work to live." A number of Europeans see America as this cultural void. Then there's all the stereotypes of Americans (fat, opinionated, loud, gun toting, etc). Then there's the politics. That's all combined with America's influence on the rest of the world as others pointed out.



Implying europe isn't a cultural void the last 5 decades.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2018)

cecograph said:


> And this is why you will never be as dignified as us. For a British person, the correct way to respond to a hilarious joke delivered by a stand-up comic is to give a near imperceptible nod.



I'm aware of that.  It's also your usual response to your wives and daughters being raped by packs of Muslims.


----------



## millais (Dec 28, 2018)

Britbongs can't smile or laugh at jokes because when their lips part, their dentally deficient teeth are revealed for all the world to see.


----------



## EnkiNikopol (Dec 29, 2018)

1Tonka_Truck said:


> Isn't Estonia the cheapest place to by liquor out of all the countries on the Baltic?



Was drinking for cheaper in Lithuania. Estonia gets that reputation because of army of Finns that board that Helsinki - Tallinn ferry every day to stock up on booze, while Lithuania only borders Russia and Poland.


----------



## lowkey (Dec 29, 2018)

I made this for the heck of it and then realized europe is actually starting to look like this a lot.


----------



## millais (Dec 30, 2018)

lowkey said:


> View attachment 626100
> 
> I made this for the heck of it and then realized europe is actually starting to look like this a lot.


The Marshall Plan was a mistake.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Dec 31, 2018)

Britain: when you go from running a third of the world, to being run by the third world


----------



## Sable (Jan 8, 2019)

I've got no real problem with America on the whole.

I mean, you cheer and applaud things too much, and your pancakes are the wrong depth, but I suppose at least you've got things to cheer about.

Plus your cultural imperialism has managed to popularise pizza, and pizza is nice.

I mean, specific americans can be arseholes, but everywhere has those.


----------



## millais (Jan 8, 2019)

Sable said:


> I've got no real problem with America on the whole.
> 
> I mean, you cheer and applaud things too much, and your pancakes are the wrong depth, but I suppose at least you've got things to cheer about.
> 
> ...


You mean you don't have an absurdly whimsical name for "pancakes"? Maybe there is a pinprick of hope for your island


----------



## Sable (Jan 8, 2019)

millais said:


> You mean you don't have an absurdly whimsical name for "pancakes"? Maybe there is a pinprick of hope for your island



*screams about aluminium and torches*


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Jan 15, 2019)

I think this is, largely, an online thing. Maybe I haven't lived here long enough, but most people I talk to in real life don't bring up or even care about America.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a list, drawn mostly from the ones I've met in RL who've come over here....

1. America is not the centre of the world.

Germany is a country, the Irish Republic is not part of the UK. Seriously, I know your schools are pretty shit but come on.

2. They're insincere

Americans I've met in person have been plastic and fake, too friendly and then proceed to bitch about someone they sucked up to just moments before.

3. They're litigious.

Sadly Europeans are catching up, but it's not the responsibility of a restaurant to tell you that coffee is fucking hot.

4. They assume everything from elsewhere is inferior and they know all about it.

I've literally had American guests who've never even heard of my national cuisine before that evening tell me how it the dish should be made.

5. Biblebelters and SJW's

You've spawned some of the most demented subcultures native to the western world. What we really needed in a Europe with a long and colourful history of religious violence was fresh imports of American Fundamentalism in whatever flavour it arrives in.

6. Your food is shit.

You have no native cuisine, anything you do have like Pizza is stolen from elsewhere and consists of Genetically modified e-coli infested vegetables (seriously, where else does that happen as often if ever but America?), CAFO meats....Ewewewewewew eeeeeeeewww

7. [Obligatory complaint about Trump]

Shall I go on?

P.S: I can't help it. 8. Those fucking vile bright white fake teeth. That shits just nasty and all I see when I see an "American smile" is this.



Spoiler: Smile!


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 16, 2019)

Well maybe because you idiots are the sole reason for the sorry state this world is in? 
Supporting the wrong side in both world wars...


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> I have a list, drawn mostly from the ones I've met in RL who've come over here....
> 
> 1. America is not the centre of the world.


Then why does everyone keep talking about it?



> Germany is a country, the Irish Republic is not part of the UK. Seriously, I know your schools are pretty shit but come on.


What the fuck do we care about the quasi nation of ireland? Who doesn't know germany is a country?



> 2. They're insincere
> 
> Americans I've met in person have been plastic and fake, too friendly and then proceed to bitch about someone they sucked up to just moments before.



Yeah, you're not doing that right now or anything. And brits aren't like super duper famous for acting polite and being super catty behind their back or anything...



> 3. They're litigious.
> 
> Sadly Europeans are catching up, but it's not the responsibility of a restaurant to tell you that coffee is fucking hot.



Eh... I don't feel one way or the other about this. Pretend I made a sick burn here.



> 4. They assume everything from elsewhere is inferior and they know all about it.
> 
> I've literally had American guests who've never even heard of my national cuisine before that evening tell me how it the dish should be made.



Yeah, ignorant people are annoying. But in the US we have "guests" who don't speak our national language and proceed to tell us we should do everything in theirs.



> 5. Biblebelters and SJW's
> 
> You've spawned some of the most demented subcultures native to the western world. What we really needed in a Europe with a long and colourful history of religious violence was fresh imports of American Fundamentalism in whatever flavour it arrives in.



Biblebelters are a bunch of weirdos, but we're getting a lot more religious violence from your continent than you're getting from ours by a long shot.



> 6. Your food is shit.
> 
> You have no native cuisine, anything you do have like Pizza is stolen from elsewhere and consists of Genetically modified e-coli infested vegetables (seriously, where else does that happen as often if ever but America?), CAFOD meats....Ewewewewewew eeeeeeeewww



This is because the FDA checks things and reports them. In england you just eat the mad cow beef, in other parts of the world the diarrhea is just considered to be a natural consequence of eating the local cuisine.



> 7. [Obligatory complaint about Trump]
> 
> Shall I go on?



Obligatory complaint about people in glass houses of dysfunctional governments throwing stones.



> P.S: I can't help it. 8. Those fucking vile bright white fake teeth. That shits just nasty and all I see when I see an "American smile" is this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smile!



The fake hollywood ultra white ultra straight teeth thing is weird, but that's not most americans.  I suppose you're getting a certain subset of americans who are wealthy enough to travel to europe, so maybe those people are more likely to have the super duper white teeth.  But honestly when I see a person on TV with normal human teeth it actually makes me happy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jan 16, 2019)

They hate us cuz they ain't us.

(I'll be disappointed if I don't get Islamic Content ratings for that)


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm mostly just fucking. There are some very positive things about Americans as well, every culture has its flaws and some good points. 

The food is bad though, that was serious.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 16, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> The food is bad though, that was serious.


Dude have you ever been to the South? Because I don't think you've ever been to the South.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> I'm mostly just fucking. There are some very positive things about Americans as well, every culture has its flaws and some good points.
> 
> The food is bad though, that was serious.


Yeah, I also was not being very serious, hopefully that was also obvious.  Aggressively white knighting for the US is fun for me, for some reason...


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

Some JERK said:


> Dude have you ever been to the South? Because I don't think you've ever been to the South.



Oh I'm sure the recipies are nice, but the standard of "food"; unmarked Genetically Modified products, incomplete labelling (imports from the U.S always need extra stickers explaining what shit is actually in it), the treatment and quality of livestock in the CAFO (Concentrated animal feeding operation)...

A lot of U.S Agriculture and meat is actually defined as "unsuitable for consumption" in Europe. That's not just me being a bitch, it just doesn't meet the lowest standard here and I personally wouldn't eat it.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 16, 2019)

When it comes to how Europoors see Americans, it's literally nothing short of a combination of envy and jealousy. They HATE the fact that we're the world hegemon. They HATE the fact that WE created their current culture. They're mad that we did it first.

And when it comes to specifically the British, you can safely say that the envy and jealousy is buffed by several orders of magnitude. They're STILL fucking butthurt about the fact that they could conquer the WHOLE world, except for us.

Stay salty, Eurofaggots. America IS indeed, the greatest country on the crust of the earth, and that's not my opinion, nor is it up for debate. America simply is the most successful, most influential, and most free country. Europoors bitch at us for the same reason why boomers think the muslims hate america, except actually correct. Europeans hate our freedom, because they don't have it. They need a permit to buy kitchenware, for fuck's sake.

We shaped the earth in our image. Die fucking mad about it.

God damn, sometimes it just feels great to Amerismug.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah. You guys with your English language, your Italian Pizza, your Spanish-origin wine varieties and no buildings pre Elizebethan era to marvel at. 

We're totally fucking jealous of your cheap knock off European culture <3


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Skin and Bones (Jan 16, 2019)

Despite the many things wrong with it, America is still the world's leading power. They have tons of soft and hard power all over the globe and some people don't like this, or they're still stinging from when they used to have empires.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

Again, I will insist the reason is that everyone has heard of America.  If the entire world is going to bitch about one country, they all need to know about it. That shortens the list quite a bit on its own.  After that, obviously the top dog is the one to go after.

In US football (the only football) that's the patriots. Absurd success, just fucking way better than the rest of the field (not quite so much now). So of course everyone outside new england hates them.  In baseball, that was the yankees, or maybe the red sox.  

I imagine there's similar stuff with soccer, or fake bad football (although at least the name is accurate).  

US is the most successful, and everyone has heard of it. So who else are you gonna bitch about with someone from another part of the world? Albania?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> US is the most successful, and everyone has heard of it. So who else are you gonna bitch about with someone from another part of the world? Albania?


----------



## shartshooter (Jan 16, 2019)

I think a lot of things that are shit about the US are traits we share with European countries. There are real policy reasons for animosity, but debating which citizens are less healthy, less represented by their government, has a more corrupted elite, more out of touch with their heritage, that is just narcissism of small differences. Americans do also bitch frequently about Europe in a collective sense so I don't think the US is above some envy or whatever.

Personal anecdote but all the Europeans I've met and worked with, no-one has ever given me hate for being an American. Every time I've traveled people have been generally cool, at worst patiently condescending. Canadians can be obnoxious as fuck though, that nice Canadian stereotype is not true.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 16, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> Yeah. You guys with your English language, your Italian Pizza, your Spanish-origin wine varieties and no buildings pre Elizebethan era to marvel at.
> 
> We're totally fucking jealous of your cheap knock off European culture <3





ArnoldPalmer said:


> They HATE the fact that we're the world hegemon. They HATE the fact that WE created their current culture.



You're welcome, by the way, for just about every movie ever produced, and every new song you like, as well as your modern culture, which we made in our image. Best part is, you seem to love how much we influence you. We're not sorry for being a younger, better, version of Europe, mainly because we actually have rights here, and don't need a permit to cross the street, or buy a caffeinated beverage.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 16, 2019)

America sucks because of all the white people, but Europe has that problem even more.

Luckily, Europe is fixing the problem of being overrun by disgusting mayonnaise ghouls by importing healthy, enlightened Muslims to enrich their cultures and finally satisfy their wives and daughters.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 16, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Well maybe because you idiots are the sole reason for the sorry state this world is in?
> Supporting the wrong side in both world wars...


The Nazi long-term plan for Europe was as pants-on-head retarded as Mao's plan for China, and would have had the same long-term results; not to mention the total annihilation of culture that the Nazi terror of anything that didn't fit into their narrow box of "high culture". 
In short: u dum and ghey


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> We're not sorry for being a younger, better, version of Europe, mainly because we actually have rights here, and don't need a permit to cross the street, or buy a caffeinated beverage.



*Laughs in universal healthcare and not having a high chance of being shot at school*


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 16, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The Nazi long-term plan for Europe was as pants-on-head exceptional as Mao's plan for China, and would have had the same long-term results; not to mention the total annihilation of culture that the Nazi terror of anything that didn't fit into their narrow box of "high culture".
> In short: u dum and ghey


There wouldnt have been a Hitler if the Us didnt had to help the terrorists in ww1.  ohh The germans and austrians are blowing up the people who killed the heir of the austrian empire, lets fight them...


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 16, 2019)

At least I don't have to wait six years to get free healthcare, when I can just pay for it, and get better treatment than you can. I'd only have to wait if I was a veteran, because apparently we Americans hate vets.

Also, I'd much rather be caught in a mass shooting (which doesn't happen as often as you think), than be subject to a Muslim's suicide bombing, or being stabbed, because apparently that's the British National Pastime. Frankly, mass shootings are an incredibly small price to pay if it means I can fill my basement with firearms.

Did you fill out the permit to reply to this post? Better get on that.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 16, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> There wouldnt have been a Hitler if the Us didnt had to help the terrorists in ww1.  ohh The germans and austrians are blowing up the people who killed the heir of the austrian empire, lets fight them...


The US's contributions to WWI were not decisive in the least.  The rest of you godless proddie cabbage niggers lost the war because your _own_ side hamstrung your competent generals because they were making your gay-ass noble armchair commanders look like the dickless kiddies they were.  And then, rather than swallow their pride and own the reasons why they lost, they blamed (and judging by you, _continue _to blame) everyone else, from kikes selling watches in some shitty ghetto to people half a world away.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 17, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> *Laughs in universal healthcare and not having a high chance of being shot at school*


Laughs at not being beholden to a foreign country's military because we spend all that money on social program.

Like.. you realize if the US were to somehow crash USSR style, you Europeans are completely and totally fucked, right? You guys have like 10 working guns between your 1 square mile "countries".

Also, while I guess we have a slightly higher chance of being shot at school, it's still so tiny as to be ignorable.  When your rich people stop coming to the US for their healthcare I'll believe the stories about how great your universal health care is.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 17, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> When your rich people stop coming to the US for their healthcare I'll believe the stories about how great your universal health care is.



When your poor people stop dying of easily preventable diseases we'll stop telling you those stories.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 17, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> When your poor people stop dying of easily preventable diseases we'll stop telling you those stories.


OK:

They did.

When your governments stop making up figures to avoid looking racist, we'll pay attention to your figures.


----------



## Datiko (Jan 18, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> I have a list, drawn mostly from the ones I've met in RL who've come over here....
> 
> 1. America is not the centre of the world.
> 
> ...



I think 1. is always unfair.  The average European can't place states in America/Canada and their knowledge of anything east of Germany is about equal.  Geography isn't essential knowledge to survive anywhere.   

3. is kind of ironic because its the defendant in that case that pushed the narrative of an ignorant customer.  The reality was that McDonalds was serving coffee that was too hot for human consumption. It was hot enough to be dangerous and cause serious injury. They disregarded safety to save money.  The same result would happen in Europe but McDonalds is more careful because of stricter laws in Europe.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 18, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> Yeah. You guys with your English language, your Italian Pizza, your Spanish-origin wine varieties and no buildings pre Elizebethan era to marvel at.
> 
> We're totally fucking jealous of your cheap knock off European culture <3


Who the fuck stares at buildings for fun


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 18, 2019)

*'MURICA, FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Jan 20, 2019)

Phantom said:


> Who the fuck stares at buildings for fun



A lot of people do. It's part of the basis for tourism.


----------



## Brillig (Jan 22, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> Where in the states at this point of time, can I go to just enjoy a nice holiday and not be harrassed for either not being colored enough or not being white enough.



So true. When I lived in Hawaii, I received prejudice for not being Hawaiian. When I lived in Texas, I was told being racist against non-whites was something to be proud of cuz it was in the Bible. Both places were prejudiced against me because I wasn't born in the good ol' US of A.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 22, 2019)

morbidly-obese-steven said:


> I find issue to be this weird entitlement to others to know all American social rules and all while being proudly ignorant of everyone else's history or issues. I have had some American college students in their euphoric USSR larp to tell me my relatives who died during communist times didn't exist, were guilty of some wrong doing and died because of that or I must have the history of my own country wrong. Same goes with stuff like applying really america centered world view, identities and rules to everywhere else or assuming that if you go to sites with big population of burgers, everyone must know what is offensive or ok in America or you're assumed to be intentionally malicious because god damn if you don't have top knowledge of what American population is sensitive about (obscure shit like black people and melons I don't still get what those two have to do with each other and why it is bad or racist) from your small village in Russia or China. There are too many people in burgerland who take world for granted while giving nothing back.



I find that a lot of the "I love communism!" tards were born after the cold war or were tiny babies during it and have some romanticized idea about it. My cousin used to say these ridiculous things about how great communism was. And he was born in 1991.

The watermelon thing is really stupid. I remember some fireman was fired or suspended some time ago for bringing a watermelon as a gift to a majority black firehouse. Or at least he was publicly ostracized and possibly had his life ruined for something as ubiquitous as a fucking watermelon. All because someone complained.

Watermelon and fried chicken are black people stereotypes despite the fact that just about everybody enjoys those foods regardless of race. You can see the stereotype for fried chicken spoofed really well in the Boondocks episode "Fried Chicken Flu".






Based on a real life incident where Oprah gave away waaaay too many fried chicken coupons.

It's considered offensive to assume black people like watermelon and fried chicken or to pair up blacks with these items in the media in any way. It makes no sense to a lot of Americans either. It's just a stupid stereotype that is abused for race card points whenever possible.

I think that some people look back to this:

 

And go "Tha's racis'!" even though this is a brand from the 20s and no one in their right minds would market ice cream this way in the current year. I'd think the watermelon stereotype would be mostly dead by now if black people would stop using it as a "collect free race card" opportunity all the damn time.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 22, 2019)

Haha, speaking of that, remember the dude who made the comic of Obama brushing his teeth, and it was watermelon flavored toothpaste? People went apeshit saying he was obviously making a racist insult.  Then it got worse, because they found a different version of that same comic, except with some other flavor! So they obviously changed the thing to make it more racist!

Obviously, many rational calls were made to skin the evil comic man alive.

In the end, it turned out he did the watermelon one first, because, watermelon is one possible fruit flavor of toothpaste I guess? Then someone pointed out the whole black people/watermelon nonsense, so he changed it.

So the story started as racist artist changes comic to be more racist against poor little obama, to artist notices his comic was accidentally able to be construed as racist, and changed it.

Obviously, everyone who made that error was very careful in the future not to rush to hahahahaha no they didn't they're the same morons calling for that grinning maga kid to be lynched.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 24, 2019)

America is based and (((Europe))) is cucked.


----------



## Poiseon (Jan 25, 2019)

To address all the messages about watermelons.
After the civil war, black men were given land en mass by the federal government. Many of them grew, and sold watermelons. After many years it became a symbol of black freedom. So people who use it as, or consider it, a racist insult are just incredibly ignorant.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 25, 2019)

morbidly-obese-steven said:


> I have had some American college students in their euphoric USSR larp to tell me my relatives who died during communist times didn't exist, were guilty of some wrong doing and died because of that or I must have the history of my own country wrong.


Most current year American "communists" wouldn't have lasted long during World War II in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Fareal (Jan 25, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Most current year American "communists" wouldn't have lasted long during World War II in the Soviet Union.



No, due to lack of refrigeration I imagine their meat would have gone off pretty quickly


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 25, 2019)

Fareal said:


> No, due to lack of refrigeration I imagine their meat would have gone off pretty quickly


Lack of refrigeration? In russia? In the winter?


----------



## Brillig (Jan 26, 2019)

@Poiseon 

Just realised your OP is the greatest troll evaar. Congrats.


----------



## queerape (Feb 14, 2019)

It's the Economy, stupid! The American economy is so large and hegemonic that anything that happens to it economically will have effects on the small economies of Europe and Canada.  The GDP of the US even outdraws the EU, and is still twice that of China. Whether you like it or not, American economic issues and politics will spill over into your country, so you have more of a stake in it than say you have in Australia or something.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Feb 14, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> 3. They're litigious.
> 
> Sadly Europeans are catching up, but it's not the responsibility of a restaurant to tell you that coffee is fucking hot.


So, you don't like fake food, but you sure do like the PR work it paid for.


Spoiler: NSFL










The coffee wasn't it hot. It was damn near boiling.


----------



## Zero0 (Feb 15, 2019)

Unfortunately US politics have influence over the rest of the world, so I _have _to care about what goes on over there. I also try to follow other major players because they have influence, but nobody is going to give a shit about Zimbabewe because they're irrelevant.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 15, 2019)

Personal anecdote time:

I have a coworker who is a young woman from Belarus, born in 1995 or so. I have to train her on some processes so we've been getting to know each other for a couple months. I found out one day she didn't even realize the US played any significant role in world war II. Astounding ignorance, right? Well apparently belarusian middle school teaches that the Soviets single-handedly fought off the nazis. She says America in general is looked down on with derision over there, or at least it is when you're a 12 year old in school. She also didn't understand why she always hears the war ended in august/september when she always was taught it was may. Well of course the _European_ campaign ended in may; apparently they don't even care to teach their children about the Pacific campaign or Japan's role in the war. She didn't know atomic bombs had ever been used in war. Her jaw dropped when I told her some of these things. Now to her credit she's eager to learn and is reading a lot on her own, some mornings she'll come over and want to talk about some cool history thing that she just discovered. She loves being in the US and her family hates the USSR and its legacy. She thinks Putin is a thug and Belarus's president is a way worse dictator (can't remember his name but I'm sure some of you know about the guy). She also had a teacher literally spit in her face in class once because she and her family are devout christians, I guess Soviet statist propaganda dies hard. She came here and sees the same anti-religion mobthink among our SJWs and despises them for it, I like having someone to vent about it with. She was quite educated on the history of communism and what Russia's violent oppression did to millions of eastern european people and she knows it's a very bad ideology. The way she describes seeing spoiled American college kids larping as socialists sounds very familiar to me.

But there's an important point here: education is very parochial and provincial wherever you are. My own education as an American focused almost entirely on western european history and then the colonial period. She was was astounded that I even knew Belarus was a country, she usually just says she's russian because she's tired of explaining it to ignorant Americans. But how much do you ever learn in school about other parts of the world? China, central Asia, Africa, even Russia itself, these areas never come up in primary or secondary history classes, despite the fact their people and states are very clearly important to current world politics. How many people who bitch about "russian collusion" can name even a single trivial fact about the nation? 

Now what makes the US objectively better is that all of that info is out there and I need no one's permission to go look it up and educate myself. So many parts of the "developed" world, Europe included, seem poised to declare that any knowledge that offends the ruling party or the popular victims should be burned and you need a loicense to read a book or have a political conversation. I do think our autistic devotion to the 1st amendment objectively makes us a better nation than any "free" nation which thinks freedom of expression and information are a matter of degrees and that the people in power have the right to treat constituents like children and decide some things are too dangerous for them to handle. Yes I know there's plenty of jackboot thuggery in our nation's government and culture too, but I think we have a better legal framework to oppose it.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 15, 2019)

Datiko said:


> 3. is kind of ironic because its the defendant in that case that pushed the narrative of an ignorant customer. The reality was that McDonalds was serving coffee that was too hot for human consumption. It was hot enough to be dangerous and cause serious injury. They disregarded safety to save money. The same result would happen in Europe but McDonalds is more careful because of stricter laws in Europe.



That case was the first time i truly understood the maxim of "a newspaper will print anything". That old woman was seriously disfigured by the coffee. her injuries were potentially life threatening. There was no need for the coffee to be that hot. Yet every news outlet mocked her as a litigious moron. 
She was seriously injured by the negligence of McDonalds.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 15, 2019)

Toucan said:


> That case was the first time i truly understood the maxim of "a newspaper will print anything". That old woman was seriously disfigured by the coffee. her injuries were potentially life threatening. There was no need for the coffee to be that hot. Yet every news outlet mocked her as a litigious moron.
> She was seriously injured by the negligence of McDonalds.


Yeah it's edgy and hip to be "anti-corporate" but only if it's promoted by a different corporation.  Mickey Dees needs to be protected from the evil private citizens who purposely burn their genitals off just to spite them.

Most people pretend to hate corporations but always go to bat for them.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 15, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Yeah it's edgy and hip to be "anti-corporate" but only if it's promoted by a different corporation.  Mickey Dees needs to be protected from the evil private citizens who purposely burn their genitals off just to spite them.
> 
> Most people pretend to hate corporations but always go to bat for them.



Its like when serfs would curse the name of a neighbouring lord for being a godless heretic and praise their own lorg for being a righteous protector.


----------



## BScCollateral (Feb 15, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Foghorn Leghorn is awesome though.



Also, a satire of a fictional character nobody remembers. I've actually seen a Senator Claghorn movie.

On topic, what are people going to talk about? Chad? What the heck for?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 15, 2019)

BScCollateral said:


> Also, a satire of a fictional character nobody remembers. I've actually seen a Senator Claghorn movie.
> 
> On topic, what are people going to talk about? Chad? What the heck for?


Cause the bastard won’t stop fucking all the Stacie’s


----------



## Otterly (Feb 16, 2019)

I rather like America. I haven’t aeen too much of it (Hawaii, around  New England, Gulf of Mexico, Texas, bits of the rockies..) but the bits I’ve seen have been Ok. 

Bad things: school shootings, High fructose corn syrup, lack of worker rights, patchy access to abortion, insane religion (although frankly Europe has overtaken you just now on this score) lack of decent tea, no maternity leave. Your chocolate is inedible filth. 

Good things: movies. Tv. Science. NASA. your national parks. General attitude of competence and positivity. 
 But the big thing - FREE SPEECH in massive fifty foot high glowing capitals outlined with fireworks. In fact, your entire constitution. For all the bitching about the trivial and funny (Americans are fat, the British have dreadful teeth, blah blah) the really big thing is that a bunch of intelligent and generally decent humans sat down and wrote ‘what a free and decent country should look like’ and enshrined it in law. 
   Our law has been bodged together piecemeal and it’s designed to keep the class structure in place (you know the one bit of the law that the gender recognition act specifically excluded? Primogeniture and inheritance.) 

So no, I don’t hate America. It’s not perfect, no country is, but it’s pretty good.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 16, 2019)

Literally the only thing that keeps Europe be so Progressive is the USA giving all the support.

Watch them turn Nazi all of a sudden the second the USA doesn't allow them to freeload more.


----------



## millais (Feb 16, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Literally the only thing that keeps Europe be so Progressive is the USA giving all the support.
> 
> Watch them turn Nazi all of a sudden the second the USA doesn't allow them to freeload more.


If they had to spend 2% GDP on national defense, they wouldn't be able to afford all the welfare state and social safety net they have.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 17, 2019)

Otterly said:


> lack of decent tea


Because we threw it all into Boston Harbor, where it fucking belongs


----------



## Darndirty (Aug 20, 2019)

Because the thing people hate more than anything is people that dont care if you hate them. Most countries in Europe want to be seen as progressive and past their questionable past, they want the world to like them. America gives no fucks. In fact it enjoys that its no fucks irritate the world.


----------



## shitpuppy (Aug 21, 2019)

Because ya all are in the center of everyone's attention and there's not a single day without social media being full of American politics people like me who are from Asia don't give  shit about


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 21, 2019)

you're all just jealous because we can nuke the fuck out of your shithole countries


----------



## Uranus Pink (Aug 21, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> you're all just jealous because we can nuke the fuck out of your shithole countries


Uncle Sam even in current state can effectively depopulate any non nuke armed country with just conventional weapons and zero restriction on rules of engagement. 

More entertaining and much more likely would be to cut off all U.S. foreign aid, assistance and Uncle Sam's protection for whichever crap hole who thinks they're better then the United States and have been starting shit up.


----------



## Autocrat (Aug 22, 2019)

*HATE **US* *CUZ ** THEY **AINT * *US*
*        




*


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 22, 2019)

It's mostly the total lack of introspection combined with your raw power, even the factions which challange your self-indentity are really really dumb.. In my defence I feel the same about the chinese and the russians.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 22, 2019)

I bitch about the US since as a Canadian it's been part of my culture since the 50's. There's always been a quiet struggle (wouldn't want to get called out) against American business and culture and we were far more different before Mulruney let in American business and fucked everything up.
Hell, the song 'American Woman' is Canadian song about the encroaching of American culture into Canada.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

millais said:


> If they had to spend 2% GDP on national defense, they wouldn't be able to afford all the welfare state and social safety net they have.


they would have to kick out all the illegal freeloader. but the normal welfare state isnt that expensive. out of work germans get 550ish+ rent. thats about what you need. they have to show all their finances, (the amount they are allowed to keep is very low), they have the check in with the agency for work about once a month, they have to show that they tried to find a job. the agency also makes apointments with employers for them and they have to show up and take the job if the employer wants to hire them.
Its not freeloading like in the US. 
We also dont overpay our retired government worker as much as the US. Pensions in germany are only for people with important positions(judges, police, etc) and you need to work long for them. the normal retirement is lower and you paid in for it all your life. 
healthcare is a lower % of gpd in germany than the us, and everybody has healthcare. the biggest problem are to many hospitals and to much operations. 

germany would have to spend 30 mrd$ more on defense for the 2%. that wouldnt help the army in anyway because the problem is leadership and not money.
It wouldnt be good if the whole EU would spend 2%. half of europe debtspending to get some more hightech jobs in germany is not good in the longrun-


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

d12 said:


> Because we're number one and they know it.



Imagine you used to own the world. Then you got flabby and weak

And one of your disrespectful kids owns the world now. And he doesnt treat you with the respect you KNOW you deserve


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> It wouldnt be good if the whole EU would spend 2%.



But it's good for us to pay that shortfall instead?  Fuck that, maybe we should stop.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> But it's good for us to pay that shortfall instead? Fuck that, maybe we should stop.


Just stop it. just leave europe and the middle east alone. 
Sending wave after wave of terrorists is a far bigger danger for us than Russia taking over the rest of the ukraine or belarus.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Just stop it. just leave europe and the middle east alone.
> Sending wave after wave of terrorists is a far bigger danger for us than Russia taking over the rest of the ukraine or belarus.


The united states is a commercial republic

the defense of markets in europe means more to us then the self defense of their own country means to europeans


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> the defense of markets in europe means more to us then the self defense of their own country means to europeans


you cant sell stuff to ukraine because they dont have money. 
that whole market thingy is also not working out for you. you can have all the imports you need without an army-


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> you cant sell stuff to ukraine because they dont have money.
> that whole market thingy is also not working out for you. you can have all the imports you need without an army-



Not if the Russians use their army as a threat. Now if we had a treaty deal to buffer a DMZ/Neutral central europe


----------



## IN 041 (Aug 23, 2019)

Because post WWII, the only relevant countries have been America and Russia, (succeeded by China). Most other countries feel a deep feeling of inadequacy because quite frankly, they are irrelevant. I once saw a UN study that basically concluded that short of nuclear intervention, America could subjugate the rest of the planet without much resistance.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Not if the Russians use their army as a threat


What army? they dont have tanks, they dont have airplanes, they dont have the manpower, they dont have the Industrie...
Just open the armory and hiv3e a gun to every polish person you can find.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> What army? they dont have tanks, they dont have airplanes, they dont have the manpower, they dont have the Industrie...
> Just open the armory and hiv3e a gun to every polish person you can find.



Poland is one of the few countries thats trying to get armed to handle their business. Unfortunately from 2009-2017 that wasnt allowed under US policy


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Poland is one of the few countries thats trying to get armed to handle their business. Unfortunately from 2009-2017 that wasnt allowed under US policy


they wanted another 100ish tanks and they got them.   they still have around 800 soviet shit tanks(the same Russia uses).
the problem is that everyone is asked to help the us in your stupid wars. you need different weapons to police sandpeople than to fight russians. 
the russians have a slight tank advantage against europe, but europe has far superior tanks and can outproduce russia 10 to 1.
the numbers for small arms are to europes advantage and most of them are better than the AK. Europe is also able to outproduce Russia there.
Trucks and other vehicles is no contest, Europe has the biggest producer of trucks and even small player outproduce the russians. 
Airplanes the same. 

Russia has the  industrial base of a mid sized central european country. they export oil and gas, and cheap weapons to the 3rd world. 
nothing helpfull in a war.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Russia has the  industrial base of a mid sized central european country. they export oil and gas, and cheap weapons to the 3rd world.
> nothing helpfull in a war.


Your assuming the Europeans would convert industrial capacity to defend themselves

they wont


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Your assuming the Europeans would convert industrial capacity to defend themselves


no i dont, alot of weapon production is scaled back for most of the year in europe. they could start 3 shifts and the numbers would look very different.
expanding production is also no problem, if the US leaves nato in 2 years and poland want a million assault rifles by than they will have them in 2 years.
You realy think HK would build another line if there was a market? every major european natio has its own weapons industrie, and they can sell weapons on the free market, unlike the us.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> no i dont, alot of weapon production is scaled back for most of the year in europe. they could start 3 shifts and the numbers would look very different.
> expanding production is also no problem, if the US leaves nato in 2 years and poland want a million assault rifles by than they will have them in 2 years.


I am saying they lack the WILL to produce weapons to defend themselves with notable exceptions (like the poles)


----------



## redcent (Aug 26, 2019)

America is weeeiiirrrrdddd.... They sell guns at Walmart and locals swear by them. I'd baulk at the idea of touching one! Their cops can't drug test people randomly, I even heard that in some states that it's legal to marry a relative. 

They have winter during the end of the year and summer in the middle, their toilets don't swirl the right way, and their coffee is made in some kind of percolating dowhacky. I just can't


----------



## Easterling (Aug 26, 2019)

Everyone always hates the the current hegemony, Yankeeland has been calling the shots since 1945, fuck there's a legacy of hatred to this day for the previous world power that was the British Empire. To the peoples of countries that not the current world power, the citizens of that world power are viewed as arrogant, Americans are seen that way by many just as the British were and sometimes still are. Personally I like America, and I find myself defending your reputation whenever my fellow countrymen (although its usually women if im honest) decide to bitch and moan over misdeeds.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 26, 2019)

Now this one's neither here, nor there, but I've had a few friends and acquaintances from overseas (Europeans) talk mad shit about how crazy and self-destructive we are, spewing out all of these classic boilerplated talking points about how they'd be afraid to get caught in one of the 13,000 mass shootings we have per minute, or how we're all fat idiots, and that we're loud braggarts. "Oh you guys are so violent with your ability to buy silverware without being ID checked!" "Americans are so uncultured! No way did they develop a distinct way of life, in the 243 years they've been away from Europe, that we've somehow failed to recognize! It's all just McDonald's and Wal-Mart!" Typical shit.
Then they come here for vacation. How does the tone change?

"Americans are SO nice! My rental car broke down, and a total stranger just fixed it on the side of the road for me! He even ordered the part himself!" "There are so many options for food! They don't have anything like this in my country!" "I got to shoot some guns today, it was scary at first, but I had a lot of fun!" "Everyone's so polite and sociable!" "The landscape is so beautiful and diverse!"
Moral of the story is that it's real easy for Europeans to shit on America from a distance. They're blindfolded by their communist media and pearlclutching preconceptions, but somehow, magically, they leave with a deeper understanding, and dare I say, an appreciation for the place, because Americans are good at demonstrating why we earned all of the rights and liberties that Europe carelessly threw away.

It's jealousy. It's just jealousy from an ivory tower. The truth only comes out once they've experienced it for themselves. America is unlike anything else the world has ever seen, it should come as no surprise to the Eurofags that we do things differently, but it shakes them to their very autistic core when we do. Get over yourselves, please, and when you do, come on down to my place. I'll make some ribs, and we'll shoot at cans with an air rifle.


----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 29, 2019)

I think it comes from ignorance. It is easy to say that the States don't have a culture when you didn't bother to investigate it, or to say that Muricans are racist and evil xenophobes if you forget that even an Austrian man was elected to be the governor of California. 
As a Spaniard, I really don't have any beef against Americans, maybe your country have some problems, but what country is perfect? It would be very hypocrite to criticize you while my nation has more shit.

In the American Independence War we helped you with troops and navy to get your independence from the British; The 1898 Disaster came, but we mostly blame ourselves for the short comes; in the 50s, Eisenhower helped our country, without wanting it, by putting some bases in our soil. Without it, the hunger years and a latter commie uprising would come and make everything worse, we even were one of the first to see a man on the Moon as we had a NASA's base in my region. Right now our relationship is flawed, but deep down, the Spaniard admire the American.

Maybe I shouldn't talk about the American, but the Americans. North and South, East and West, you are a lot different. That's why my blood kinda gets heated up when someone says that you don't have a culture. You are a young country but that doesn't mean that you are a people without culture. Southern culture is very different from the north; alligator's hunt, potlucks at night, country music and even Florida's man are a culture; from Waspy preppy culture to  cowboys, passing through the comfy Midwest and ending on Alaska and Hawaii. We can't say that you aren't an actual country, far from it, you have a lot to share to the rest of the world. Heck, without Murican ingenuity I wouldn't shitpost on an Australian Apricot Forum. 
God Speed you Yanks, you will always need it.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Sep 1, 2019)

The English are probably the most salty about Americans out of anyone online. We get it, you were the world superpower 150 years ago and ruled half the world. You're the middle aged balding man bragging  that you played football in HS and were popular but now you're just the rambling drunk whining about shit no one cares about.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 1, 2019)

I generally really like americans, it's just the american state that I loathe.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I generally really like americans, it's just the american state that I loathe.



There's nothing more American in this world than saying that.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 4, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> It's easy to bitch about the most well known and popular kid in school. Best is that much of the time, we really don't care about what anyone bitches about us and act like a big brother of sorts to some countries, i.e Poland, the UK, Canada, etc.
> And at the end of the day, no matter how much the EU leaders like to posture, when shit hits the fan they'll call for us immediately because we're not just some popular kid but also the fucking quarterback on the football team that can kick the shit out of anyone. You can deride us for losing to farmer's with rifles but at the end of the day, who will they call first? Certainly not those farmers, that's for sure.
> 
> Also, certain topics I've really come to notice that people bitch about America are politics, our food portions, and the metric/Imperial divide. The last one always makes me sigh since I'm sure a good amount of Americans probably would be okay with the switch and know Metric but smug shits, keen on that difference, always chalk it up to us being uneducated.
> We know Metric, it's usually taught in high school because Chemistry and Physics work with it. We just don't use it after.



I would say most Americans have no interest at all in the rest of the world.  They simply don't care what happens in other countries unless somehow it affects things here.  They really don't give flying fuck one what people in other countries say about the USA.  Matter of fact,  many Americans would be very happy to wake up one morning to learn that there was absolutely nobody else on Earth except Americans.  They'd consider many problems solved.


----------



## God of Nothing (Sep 5, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> I would say most Americans have no interest at all in the rest of the world.  They simply don't care what happens in other countries unless somehow it affects things here.  They really don't give flying fuck one what people in other countries say about the USA.  Matter of fact,  many Americans would be very happy to wake up one morning to learn that there was absolutely nobody else on Earth except Americans.  They'd consider many problems solved.


In complete fairness, that would actually solve a lot of problems. I mean, everyone else would be dead but still. Colonizing the rest of the world would be an absolute bitch, though.


----------



## BScCollateral (Sep 5, 2019)

God of Nothing said:


> In complete fairness, that would actually solve a lot of problems. I mean, everyone else would be dead but still. Colonizing the rest of the world would be an absolute bitch, though.



I'd call it an opportunity. 

Still, there's a lot I'd miss.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Sep 5, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> Because post WWII, the only relevant countries have been America and Russia, (succeeded by China). Most other countries feel a deep feeling of inadequacy because quite frankly, they are irrelevant. I once saw a UN study that basically concluded that short of nuclear intervention, America could subjugate the rest of the planet without much resistance.



The general feeling in my first-world home country (living elsewhere at the moment) isn't that we're inadequate; we just don't care about what the rest of the world is doing or how they feel about us.

We're quite happy to just do our thing while the rest of the world throws shit at each other. The nordic block as a whole is a prime example of how profitable being isolated and on the sidelines of most of history actually can be.

Probably why we've got one of the highest quality of life standards in the world, especially when compared to the self declared superpowers tbh.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd say they're half right tbh, a lot of americans are decent and friendly, a lot of them are annoying cocksuckers on the other hand


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 5, 2019)

We're just jealous that everything's bigger in 'Murica


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I'd say they're half right tbh, a lot of americans are decent and friendly, a lot of them are annoying cocksuckers on the other hand



Most of the most cancerous SJWs are American, and those elsewhere are usually slavishly imitating the Americans.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 5, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Most of the most cancerous SJWs are American, and those elsewhere are usually slavishly imitating the Americans.


Likely, the language barrier prevents many European SJWs from being equally famous and powerfull.


----------



## Tecumseh (Sep 6, 2019)

They hate us because they ain't us.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 8, 2019)

Tecumseh said:


> They hate us because they ain't us.


Literally the textbook definition of racism.


----------

